# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Застольное развлечение: «Прыжок в семейную жизнь.»

## Уралочка

*Застольное развлечение: «Прыжок в семейную жизнь.»*

Знаете ли вы что такое СВАДЬБА на самом деле? 
Это ПРЫЖОК В СЕМЕЙНУЮ ЖИЗНЬ, который делит всё на ДО…. и ПОСЛЕ…

И, конечно, в каждом из этих периодов жизни есть свои прелести. 
О том, что было «ДО»  мы с юмором порассуждаем, а вот чтобы произошел переход молодоженов  в счастливое будущее - необходимо совершить некий волшебный и смешной ритуал…  
Какой? Интрига-интрига

В комплект входит музыкальное оформление,ВИДЕО и подробное описание конкурса.

*Стоимость комплекта 1 000 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Януська

Очень ненапряжный и в то же время веселый момент для молодоженов) Проходит всегда очень позитивно!) Этот моментик "палочка выручалочка" для тех ведущих, которым молодожены порой  говорят : "Нас особо не трогайте") У меня такие парочки , практически каждая вторая, и этот леночкин момент очень выручает, потому что им делать то ровным счетом ничего не приходится, зато они в центре внимания)

----------


## ТАМАДЕЙКА

"Прыжок в семейную жизнь" совершила,т.е. купила у Леночки.Януся, присоединяюсь к комментарию.Действительно: всё гениальное-просто! А ещё интересно,ненапряжно,позитивно!Беру в работу без промедления!!! Сколько покупок совершила у Елены, от всех -полный восторг!!!

----------


## Львовна

И я хочу присоединиться к отзывам и внести свою лепту! Момент действительно классный. Вызывает море улыбок, активизирует гостей, приковывает внимание к молодоженам- и абсолютно никого не напрягает! Всем сомневающимся говорю: берите в работу- не пожалеете! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## MARUSIA GOLD

Добрый день Елена,оплатила "Друзья познаются" и " Прыжок в семейную жизнь"  И большое спасибо за предыдущие блоки, всё на ура и стреляет 100 процентов))))*Уралочка*,

----------


## ирвит2

Лёгкий, красивый, весёлый момент для 1 часа свадьбы! Совершенно неожиданно концовка получилась иная, а значит есть вариативность - а это здорово! Беру в работу с удовольствием! СПАСИБО АВТОРУ!

----------


## Nusay

Добрый день, я тоже хочу купить))

----------


## Татьянка

> Добрый день, я тоже хочу купить))


 :Blush2:  А что вам мешает? Переводите денюЖку, пишите Лене в лс или в теме, что перевод ушел. И фсЁ будет вам счастье.

----------


## ОльгаМашина

и я отпишусь! взяла и ни минуты не пожалела. слегка подогнала под себя. Активно пользуюсь два года уже! Несмотря на то, что затея шуточная, молодожены относятся неожиданно серьезно ))) 100% подключаются гости, стараются. Жаль, фото не могу добавлять. независимо от того традиционная свадьба или тематическая, блок вписывается идиально! это шедЕЕвр! спасибо! всем всем рекомендую!

----------

